# Trivia 6/6



## luckytrim (Jun 6, 2019)

trivia 6/6
DID YOU KNOW...
The ‘E’ network began as an around-the-clock movie preview  channel.


1. What is the flat side of a claw hammer called  ?
2. Which singer starred in "Mad Max: Beyond  Thunderdome"?
3. Which singer co-starred in "The Postman"?
4. In the first talkie movie called "Frankenstein" (1931), how  did
Frankenstein's monster meet its end?
5. What is the world's longest westward-flowing  river?
  a. - Yellow river
  b. - Yangtze River
  c. - MacKenzie
  d. - Congo river
6. Besides Rice Krispies, what is the main ingredient in Rice  Krispie 
Squares?
7. Do you recall the phrase that appeared on campaign buttons  during 
Eisenhower's Presidential campaign ?
8. September 15th 1935 saw Adolf Hitler declare decrees which  relegated Jews 
to 'Untermensch'. What did this term mean?
  a. -Declared Not worthy of life
  b. - Declared To have no rights
  c. - Declared To be shunned
  d. - declared Sub-human

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Actor Warren Beatty has been nominated for fourteen Academy  Awards, but has
never won an Oscar.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Cheek
2. Tina turner
3. Tom Petty
4. "Died" in a burning windmill
5. - d
6. Marshmallows
7. 'I Like Ike'
8. - d

CRAP !!
.... But just barely Crap !
He has been nominated for fourteen Academy Awards – four for  Best Actor,
four for Best Picture, two for Best Director, three for  Original Screenplay,
and one for Adapted Screenplay.
Beatty has won an Oscar, for Best Director for ‘Reds’  (1981).
Beatty is the only person to have been nominated for acting  in, directing,
writing, and producing the same film, and he did so twice:  first for Heaven
Can Wait (with Buck Henry as co-director), and again with  Reds.


----------

